

The New Captcha? - dangoldin
http://random.irb.hr/signup.php

======
markbao
What? The apparently LaTeX-generated strings aren't even wiggled, embossed
with some 3d kind of style, or anything. It can be probably really easy to
transcribe it back to text and solve easily.

If they're trying to make their captcha as hard as possible to crack (and as
hard as possible for others to actually solve it), they should have taken a
cue from Rapidshare, with something like "For numbers with cats next to them,
take the natural log of that number in place of the number itself."

~~~
jacobbijani
The first time I saw this it actually _was_ intended to get users to not sign
up. It was some "you have to be this smart to join our club" type thing. A
reverse captcha? One not worried about computers registering, but instead
trying to filter actual users out?

Oh, and I've gotten that Rapidshare thing a few times. It seriously confused
the hell out of me. It looked like all the numbers had cats on them, but it
only let me type (less than the amount of characters). Do the other letters
have dogs on them or something?

~~~
markbao
Yeah, the rest were dogs. There's probably about a difference of six pixels or
something.

------
xenoterracide
not the first time I've seen math captcha but this is definitely a good way to
get people not to sign up.

------
josefresco
What's with all the Captcha stories? Any funny business going on?

~~~
dangoldin
There was an initial post about Captchas and that one linked to a few others.
This is how the usual flavor of the moment on YC comes about.

You see the same phenomenon in blogs where you have a few bloggers all
blogging about similar toptics at the same time.

~~~
Hexstream
Affectionally called "the echo-chamber effect".

